# Roadside Emergency



## Carol (Dec 4, 2008)

Yesterday I had a flat tire on I-95.  So...I ease the Hondar over to the shoulder of the road.  I then carefully get out, and pop open the back hatch.  I took out 2 cardboard men, unfolded them and stood them at the rear of my car facing oncoming traffic.

They look so lifelike you wouldn't believe! They are in trench coats exposing their nude bodies and private parts to the approaching drivers. But to my surprise, cars start slowing down looking at my lifelike men. And of course, traffic starts backing up. Everybody is tooting their horns and waving like crazy. 

It wasn't long before a state trooper pulls up behind me. He gets out of his car and starts walking towards me. It was obvious that he was NOT a happy camper! 

"What's going on here?", he demanded.  I calmly explained that the Hondar had a flat.  "Well, what the hell are those obscene cardboard men doing here by the road?" he barked.

I couldn't believe that he didn't know!  So I told him.  "Hellooooo!! Those are my _emergency flashers_!"   :lol2:


----------



## grydth (Dec 5, 2008)

Police will always stop for a disabled kaur!

That cop had a good case against you - but only on paper.


----------



## BrandonLucas (Dec 5, 2008)

I was seriously reading that, wondering why this was in the comedy section...I was thinking you were going to start going into this whole story of how a wreck happened and it was horrible and yadda yadda yadda...

And then I read the punch line, and I didn't get it for the first half second, and then went  "ooooohhhhhh"....had a whole facepalm moment going on.

I think that joke actually works better having to read it than hear it....lol.


----------



## Kreth (Dec 5, 2008)

My wife and I had a chance to ride with Carol at the M&G a few years ago. By "eased over" she means "whipped over across 2 lanes of traffic at 65." :rofl:


----------



## Carol (Dec 5, 2008)

You're point is...?  :idunno:  :rofl:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 5, 2008)

Kreth said:


> My wife and I had a chance to ride with Carol at the M&G a few years ago. By "eased over" she means "whipped over across 2 lanes of traffic at 65." :rofl:


 
Its not Carol's fault, that is how they teach you to drive in Drivers Ed on the Northshore


----------



## Carol (Dec 5, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Its not Carol's fault, that is how they teach you to drive in Drivers Ed on the Northshore



This is the North Shore driver's ed curriculum:

"It's the pedal on the right"  

:lol2:

EDIT:  I forgot, we're also taught how to drive with our knees controlling the steering wheel.  Frees up both hands to make appropriate gestures in traffic


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 5, 2008)

Carol... that joke just folded on itself... mm'kay?


----------



## JBrainard (Dec 5, 2008)

*Groan*


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 5, 2008)

Carol Kaur said:


> I forgot, we're also taught how to drive with our knees controlling the steering wheel. Frees up both hands to make appropriate gestures in traffic


 
I drove all the way from Chelsea to Worcester like that once


----------



## zDom (Dec 5, 2008)

I liked the characters in this story even though the supporting roles were a bit flat, lacked depth.


----------



## CoryKS (Dec 5, 2008)

I dunno, I was kinda board.


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 5, 2008)

:standing ovation:

My compliments, ladies and gentlemen.  Some superb punning and word-plays at work here :tup:.


----------



## zDom (Dec 5, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> :standing ovation:
> 
> My compliments, ladies and gentlemen.  Some superb punning and word-plays at work here :tup:.



Yea! What a bunch of cards, eh?


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Dec 5, 2008)

Have you people no moral fiber?


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Dec 5, 2008)

Carol Kaur said:


> This is the North Shore driver's ed curriculum:
> 
> "It's the pedal on the right"
> 
> ...


 

"Remember class, what'ts the MA driver's slogan?"

*"IF YOU'RE NOT BEHIND ME, YOU'RE IN MY WAY!!"*

"Good. You passed."


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 5, 2008)

Andy Moynihan said:


> "Remember class, what'ts the MA driver's slogan?"
> 
> *"IF YOU'RE NOT BEHIND ME, YOU'RE IN MY WAY!!"*
> 
> "Good. You passed."


 
:lol:

That is oh so true... particularly on the Northshore and of course in Boston.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm glad the couple dropped the matter. Perhaps the officer was being insensitive, which may be a personality defect, but not a crime. Motorists, including police, get hurt all the time in breakdown lanes. He's probably scraped a few off the road.

Besides, LEOs have done worse than this without getting national attention. Hell. I'm very good at my job as a teacher, but if were judged by my worst days, I'd be out of a job.


----------



## Carol (Dec 5, 2008)

Gordon Nore said:


> I'm glad the couple dropped the matter. Perhaps the officer was being insensitive, which may be a personality defect, but not a crime. Motorists, including police, get hurt all the time in breakdown lanes. He's probably scraped a few off the road.
> 
> Besides, LEOs have done worse than this without getting national attention. Hell. I'm very good at my job as a teacher, but if were judged by my worst days, I'd be out of a job.




(Pssst....Gordon...wrong thread)


----------



## grydth (Dec 5, 2008)

Shhhhh.... just (ig)nore the error.....


----------



## Gordon Nore (Dec 5, 2008)

Carol Kaur said:


> (Pssst....Gordon...wrong thread)





			
				grydth said:
			
		

> Shhhhh.... just (ig)nore the error.....



Ahhhh. Maybe Carol was the one the cop was ticketing when the couple expecting the baby rolled up and asked for help. And just maybe I posted in the right thread. Ahh crap.

What's a Hondar?


----------



## Carol (Dec 5, 2008)

Gordon Nore said:


> Ahhhh. Maybe Carol was the one the cop was ticketing when the couple expecting the baby rolled up and asked for help. And just maybe I posted in the right thread. Ahh crap.
> 
> What's a Hondar?



Well ya know...when it comes to tales of a Boston driver, sometimes its hard to differentiate the fact from the fiction.

What's a Hondar?  Its my Japanese cah that I bought from a Hondar Dealah not fah from me


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 6, 2008)

Carol Kaur said:


> What's a Hondar?  Its my Japanese cah that I bought from a Hondar Dealah not fah from me


:lfao: 

Gordon... there's a scene from Jaws where Brody and his wife are playing with the accent... watch it again when you get the chance. Carol got it spot on!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 6, 2008)

Carol Kaur said:


> Well ya know...when it comes to tales of a Boston driver, sometimes its hard to differentiate the fact from the fiction.
> 
> What's a Hondar? Its my Japanese cah that I bought from a Hondar Dealah not fah from me


 
So where do you pahk your hondar


----------



## Gordon Nore (Dec 6, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> :lfao:
> 
> Gordon... there's a scene from Jaws where Brody and his wife are playing with the accent... watch it again when you get the chance. Carol got it spot on!



I remember the scene. My question: Can you pahk yah Hondar in Hahvad Yahd?


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Dec 6, 2008)

gordon nore said:


> i remember the scene. My question: Can you pahk yah hondar in hahvad yahd?


 

yahdoood!


----------



## Carol (Dec 7, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> So where do you pahk your hondar



Oh c'mon Xue....

We drive in pahkways and pahk in driveways...just like everyone else


----------



## Carol (Dec 7, 2008)

Gordon Nore said:


> I remember the scene. My question: Can you pahk yah Hondar in Hahvad Yahd?



Pahk?  In Hahvad Yahd?  

No my friend, you cahn't pahk in Hahvad Yahd. .  You can pahk in a pahkin' lot but they chaj you an ahm and a leg for it!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 8, 2008)

Carol Kaur said:


> Pahk? In Hahvad Yahd?
> 
> No my friend, you cahn't pahk in Hahvad Yahd. . You can pahk in a pahkin' lot but they chaj you an ahm and a leg for it!


 
But you can pahk in Peabidy (Peabody), Gloster (Gloucester)  and Woster (Worcester) for less


----------



## Carol (Dec 8, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> But you can pahk in Peabidy (Peabody), Gloster (Gloucester)  and Woster (Worcester) for less



Ohhhh you've been away from the North Shore too long my friend.  Don't you remember?  Its Peabidy, Glastah, and Wistah.  :lol2:

And yes, you can pahk there for much less.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 8, 2008)

Carol Kaur said:


> Ohhhh you've been away from the North Shore too long my friend. Don't you remember? Its Peabidy, Glastah, and Wistah. :lol2:
> 
> And yes, you can pahk there for much less.


 
oh so true but at least I got Peabidy right. But if you get closer to Worcester it begins to become Woster... I lived near there too 


And if anyone doubts any of this just go to Lynn Field and ask directions to Peabody.... They won't know and it's right next door  Now ask for Peabidy


----------

